# Update on Ariel



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

the depressed piji.
Well, you all were right, he seems to get out of his depression.
This morning I found him at the entrance of his cage. I fed everybody (they all eat in their cages and I also have a bowl of extra food at the window). After he ate his breakfast in his cage, he came out and went to the bowl at the window looking for more seeds. Then he went back to his cage. That is a progress though, after all this time he came out finally.
And his look in his eyes is brighter and more alert.
He is getting heavier also, so he is eating good. He is turning into a really big, handsome pij.
Thank you all, I was so concerned about his depression.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great News Reti! 

Glad to hear he stepped out of his cage.

He is feeling better physically, so that will also help his mental outlook.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's great news, Reti!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is really great news Reti! I am glad he overcame that depression hurdle and is returning to normal. I am happy for the two of you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks, Treesa, Terry and Victor.
It is really good to see him start acting like a pij.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti, 

Glad to hear...!


You know sometimes, Anise or Fennel Seeds are kind of mood-brightener for them too...

Best if 'chewy' of course, but all the ones I find here tend to be dry and crumbly instead, but, oh well, the Birds still like them...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

Reti, im glad to hear Ariel is doing better! did you ever get a chance to try the Rescue Remedy?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good to hear he's gaining weight Reti, is it possible for you to post a picture?

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Reti! Yes, if possible, DO post some pics! BTW, LOVE his(?) name!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Reti, 

Excellent news on Ariel Thanks for updating us....myself, still trying to catch up on the post when I can!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all.
I didn't get to buy the Rescue Remedie yet, will have to in the next few days, it's good to have it on hand.
Would love to post some pics, but I have no digital yet. I will take some regular pics and put them on a CD, hopefully next week.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Reti,

I am really glad to hear that ARIEL is responding to your love and kindness. I hope he is getting comfortable around the other birds as well.
For seeming so delicate they really are strong little creatures aren't they?

You are making wonderful progress with him.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Feather said:


> Reti,
> 
> I am really glad to hear that ARIEL is responding to your love and kindness. I hope he is getting comfortable around the other birds as well.
> For seeming so delicate they really are strong little creatures aren't they?
> ...



They are little fighters, makes it really easy to love them and care for them.

Today his weight is 506, up from 340 when I got him. He is still a little skinny, and he will be one large bird when he reaches his full weight.
He also grunted at me when I bothered him to weight him. That was the first sound he ever made since he's been here.
Hope I can get a pic of him soon.

Reti


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally posted by *Reti*

_"He also grunted at me when I bothered him to weight him. That was the first sound he ever made since he's been here"_.

Grunted! I guess so. At 506 he is one fat little pidgie. What great news though. Glad you got me re-directed back to Ariels story. What a fighter he is, and at 506 he might just be a heavyweight! My little guy is a fatty too but he is still under a pound. Not that you would know it, he thinks he is bigger than me and it has taken awhile for me to get to know why he thinks that. Lol.

Cameron


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Reti said:


> ...Today his weight is 506, up from 340 when I got him. He is still a little skinny, and he will be one large bird when he reaches his full weight...
> Reti


Reti, glad to know he is responding so well to your excellent care. Looking forward to the photo!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow Reti! Ariel is going to be a real chunky monkey before he's through. I'm so very glad he is doing so well.

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Reti,
Happy to hear that Ariel is doing better now.
I kept thinking about that poor little pigeon & wondering what he had endured.
With you, he's been blessed with the opportunity of enjoying a safe & happy life.

Phyll


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all.
Luckily, he is my only bird who doesn't mind me cleaning his cage. If he ever decides to defend his territory I would end up with some serious injuries, he seems like strong little guy and his beak is really long and sharp (ouch).

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Good news on Ariel.
A few days ago, she left her cage and just doesn't want to get back in, fine with me.
She took up residence in my book case on an empty shelf. Her favorite activity is to wait for food, when she sees me coming with the container she gets all agitated, so cute.
And today she took a bath for the first time.
Also, I think she is female. She hasn't made a sound yet and my males are just going nuts after her.
She still lets me pick her up and cuddle, not sure if she really enjoys it but when I let her go she jumps off my lap and stands next to me, so I guess she has been handled and is used to humans. We knew that already from the eyliner she had when found.

I am trying to get a pic of her with my regular camera and then put it on a CD

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I knew it wouldn't be long considering her new lifestyle. ..I'm so happy to hear she is responding to your wonderful care!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Wonderful news! 

Time,patience, and most of all love from you paid off.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Reti, 

Great news indeed on Ariel TLC and your devotion paid off here like Victor said. Can't wait to see pictures of her


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Great news Reti! I am especially happy for you. It is a success and you should be proud of yourself for a job well done. 

Cameron.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Reti, I think she waited to be sure that she was in a safe place before she came out of her shell. Well done!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> Reti, I think she waited to be sure that she was in a safe place before she came out of her shell. Well done!


I would tend to agree...sounds like the worst is over. I also look forward to pictures. 

Bet Ariel will be QUITE the bird! Are you going to let her select a mate and have babies??? Has she given any indication about which male she may like??


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti,


Glad to hear all goes well...!

Wow, that is one big Pigeon now!

I never see them that large around here.

Must be the desert encourages smaller-lighter mass to keep cool with in the Summers..?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Reti,
This is wonderful news!
We'll never know what Ariel experienced, but now we know that she finally feels safe & loved with you.
I'm so happy for both of you.

Phyll


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words.

Mr. Squeaks, so far I thinks she is a girl, my males court her, all of them. I don't have a mate for her, hope she won't pic a married guy, She seems to like my old King Krames, she is always with him when he is let out of his cage (he is a PMV survivor and still has occassionally fits, that's why I keep him caged when not supervised). So far he (Krames) hasn't shown any interest for any girls, guess he's a bit to old for that. We'll see.

Reti


----------

